
GIF Loop Coder - taivare
http://www.gifloopcoder.com/
======
giancarlostoro
>Supports both 'gif' AND 'jif' pronunciation! I always found this amusing,
just like where you put the curly braces in code, except it accepts any non-
programmer and programmers alike. Btw I pronounce it 'gif' :)

~~~
brianpetro_
gif

